# Cubika boiler ballbearing



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello all

My boyfriend has been given a Cubika by his mate. I've worked on some machines in less than healthy states before, but this was really filthy. Even found some expired larvae which had been living between the buttons!

Anyhoo, I've torn it apart and split the boiler to do the usual deep clean. This time I found a little ballbearing (I think it might be rubber?) in the boiler. Any ideas where I should put this when I reassemble? It's not on the schematic, but there's not many places it could have come from...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Cubika or the newer Cubika plus which is a Saeco in a fancy frock?


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha. No fancy frock here. This is the Tesco Value of espresso machines.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

carbonkid85 said:


> Hello all
> 
> My boyfriend has been given a Cubika by his mate. I've worked on some machines in less than healthy states before, but this was really filthy. Even found some expired larvae which had been living between the buttons!
> 
> Anyhoo, I've torn it apart and split the boiler to do the usual deep clean. This time I found a little ballbearing (I think it might be rubber?) in the boiler. Any ideas where I should put this when I reassemble? It's not on the schematic, but there's not many places it could have come from...


Theres a spring, it goes behind that and keeps the boiler sealed until the pump runs which overcomes the spring pressure and allows water through the coffee, once the pump stops, the spring pressure pushes it against the hole and re-seals the boiler. The machine has no 3 way solenoid valve.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks. So when reassembling, I should pop it in the copper tube which runs from the boiler the the group? It seals against the black stopper in the picture below? I've brought a HX back to life before but these non-solenoid machines are a mystery to me!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

When you said a small rubber ballbearing I think we all thought you were talking about the "black stopper" thing in your picture, but in that last post you say "..It seals *against *the black stopper in the picture..". There shouldn't be anything in-between that stopper and the seat of the "tube" it screws into so I don't think the "ballbearing" is anything to do with this.

If its a very small bearing could it be from the self priming valve that forms part of the steam valve on top of the boiler ? I've no idea how it could have made its way into the boiler itself !

  

The small ball is behind the silver barbed hose fitting on the left of the picture. This unscrews and behind is a small spring and ballbearing. It allows air to vent from the system when the pump is run.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

How strange! Yep, it's a tiny spherical jobby. I can't think how this could have got into the boiler either. Maybe I removed the hose fitting, then split the boiler. Perhaps the ballbearing fell out and I didn't notice? I do tend to get a bit cavalier with a teardown...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

carbonkid85 said:


> Yep, it's a tiny spherical jobby.


Jobby means something else in Scotland. that's cheered me right up.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hahaha. Quick visit to Urban Dictionary has also cheered me right up.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

carbonkid85 said:


> How strange! Yep, it's a tiny spherical jobby. I can't think how this could have got into the boiler either. Maybe I removed the hose fitting, then split the boiler. Perhaps the ballbearing fell out and I didn't notice? I do tend to get a bit cavalier with a teardown...


Well given its a second hand machine, who knows what's been done to it in the past...

From memory the small bearing in the priming valve is about 1mm in diameter. I think the general recommendation is to block the valve with a small screw anyway as over time the spring and bearing start to leak allowing the venting of hot water back into the water tank. With the valve blocked this can't happen and all it means is that you will need to manually prime by opening the steam wand until water comes out when you initially fill the boiler.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

This is solid advice. Now you mention it, The Boy was describing something which sounds like hot water being vented back into the tank. Will see about blocking that valve...


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Seems to be a common issue and isn't good as it raises the water temp of the water that goes through the pumps which are designed for cold water only.

I found a better image... looks like I misremembered slightly as it doesn't show any spring, but you can certainly see the small "jobby"

















There are various ways of blanking the valve off. I just used a small brass self tapping screw into the back of the barbed nipple, then reassembled. Other people have used a blanking nut instead of the barded nipple. I've even heard of someone using bathroom silicone and a large screw jammed in !


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

This may be an opportunity to try out Sugru!


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

How about cutting a small length off the hose and plugging it with silicone? That'd make the mod reversible, right?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I agree, I never like doing a mod that can't be reversed









Using a small screw in the back of the nipple is easily reversible and "feels" more reliable as any pressure build up is actively pushing against the screw whereas with something capping the nipple from the other side the pressure is actively trying to push it out.


----------

